# Several Problems KDE and ports and wireless



## mrhobbeys (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey

Lets start with that I have tried to enable KDM and I do not see it when I startx.
My rc.conf file looks like this ATM.


```
hostname="unknown0016d436ee64"
ifconfig_fxp0="DHCP"
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
ataidle_enabe="YES"
ataidle_device="ad4"
ataidle_ad4="-P 254"
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/rc.d"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```

I have also an error installing libreoffice-legacy and trying to get pdfs working I have gotten an error installing linux_base-f10. This libreffice error came after I got a message that had X(KDE4) exit with an error about something that I did not take note of. Upon retrying/restarting the make install clean i got this:

```
dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../unxfbsdi.pro/bin/lock.mk.zip'

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

 it seems that the error is inside 'l10n', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy/work/libreoffice-build-3.3.3.1/build/libreoffice
source ./FreeBSDX86Env.Set.sh
cd l10n
build

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
sometimes (sadly) it is necessary to rm -Rf unxfbsdi.pro in a module.
gmake: *** [stamp/build] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy.
```

And as instructed after trying to install print/acroread9 I tried to install Linux base f10 and got this:


```
===> Linux_base-f10-10_4 linuxuator is not (Kld)loaded.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10.
```


----------



## avilla@ (Sep 3, 2011)

mrhobbeys said:
			
		

> Lets start with that I have tried to enable KDM and I do not see it when I startx.
> My rc.conf file looks like this ATM.
> 
> 
> ...



With this configuration KDM is not supposed to work. It's


```
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/[b]etc/[/b]rc.d"
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2011)

mrhobbeys said:
			
		

> And as instructed after trying to install print/acroread9 I tried to install Linux base f10 and got this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



`# kldload linux` and try again.

Handbook: Chapter 10 Linux Binary Compatibility


----------



## mrhobbeys (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you 

Anyone know about the libreoffice error?

Also for my wireless error I started installing the drivers for the BCM 4111, but I had the same type of error where my system KDE4 turned off and on restarting I had lost the page I was working on. I have started writing stuff down... Lesson learned but how do I figure out where I was?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 3, 2011)

Please start separate threads for unrelated questions.  It's difficult to keep track of multiple subjects and responses in one thread.


----------

